# den Zeugen fragen



## thosecars82

Immer dachte ich, dass das Verb fragen mit akkusativ geht aber ich habe schon gerade einen Satz in einem Text gesehen, im man Dativ sehen kann:

Der Satz ist:
"Der Richter fragte den Zeugen."

Statt dieses Satzes würde ich "die Zeugen" schreiben, denn ich habe immer gelernt, dass fragen mit akkusativ geht.

Könnte bitte jemand es mir aufklären?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

Der Satz ist:
"Der Richter fragte *DEN Zeugen*." (Akkusativ)
Wen fragte der Richter ? Den Zeugen !

Der Satz mit:
"Der Richter fragte* DIE Zeugen"*, das wäre nur der Plural von:
der Zeuge= die Zeugen".


----------



## thosecars82

Aber ich würde dann statt das Folgende schreiben:

Wen fragte der Richter ? Den Zeuge!
Warum haben Sie Zeuge statt Zeugen in diesem Fall geschrieben?


----------



## Sowka

thosecars82 said:


> Immer dachte ich, dass das Verb fragen mit akkusativ geht aber ich habe schon gerade einen Satz in einem Text gesehen, im man Dativ sehen kann:
> 
> Der Satz ist:
> "Der Richter fragte den Zeugen."
> 
> Statt dieses Satzes würde ich "die Zeugen" schreiben, denn ich habe immer gelernt, dass fragen mit akkusativ geht.



In Ergänzung zu Tonerls Beitrag:

"den Zeugen" kann zwei Funktionen haben:

1) Dativ Plural (so hast Du es verstanden).
Beispielsatz: _Der Richter gab den Zeugen einen Hinweis_. - Hier sind es also mehrere Zeugen, denen der Richter einen Hinweis gab.

2) Akkusativ Singular, wie in dem Satz aus Deinem Text.
_Der Richter fragte den Zeugen_. - Hier ist es also ein Zeuge, den der Richter fragte.

In Deinem Satz
_Der Richter fragte die Zeugen_. - wären es mehrere Zeugen, die vom Richter gefragt wurden.


thosecars82 said:


> Aber ich würde dann statt das Folgende schreiben:
> 
> Wen fragte der Richter ? Den Zeuge!


Diese Form ist nicht korrekt.  Siehe canoo.net.


----------



## Tonerl

> Wen fragte der Richter ? Den Zeuge!
> Warum haben Sie Zeuge statt Zeugen in diesem Fall geschrieben?


Weil auch im Singular der Richter *"den/einen Zeugen"* fragen kann.

Wogegen auch *"ein Zeuge"* vom Richter gefragt werden kann.
*"Der Zeuge"* wurde vom Richter gefragt, ob er eine Aussage machen möchte. (Nominativ)
Wer wurde vom Richter gefragt ? *Der/ein Zeuge.*

Und wie Sowka oben schrieb, steht ihr Satz im Dativ:
Beispielsatz: *Der Richter gab den Zeugen einen Hinweis.*
Wem gab der Richter einen Hinweis ? *"Den Zeugen"*, oder aber auch *"dem Zeugen"*.

Ich hoffe, es dir so einfach wie möglich erklärt zu haben !?


----------



## Peterdg

Ich glaube die Frage ist warum "Zeuge*n*" im Akkusativ singular auch eine End-n bekommt.


----------



## Sowka

Peterdg said:


> Ich glaube die Frage ist warum "Zeuge*n*" im Akkusativ singular auch eine End-n bekommt.



Das ist einfach die korrekte Form.

Andere Beispiele:
der Junge (sing., nom.) -- den Jungen (sing., akk.): _Ich habe den Jungen / einen Jungen gesehen_.
der Löwe (sing., nom.) -- den Löwen (sing., akk.): _Ich habe den Löwen / einen Löwen gebissen_.


----------



## Peterdg

Sowka said:


> Das ist einfach die korrekte Form.
> 
> Andere Beispiele:
> der Junge (sing., nom.) -- den Jungen (sing., akk.): _Ich habe den Jungen / einen Jungen gesehen_.
> der Löwe (sing., nom.) -- den Löwen (sing., akk.): _Ich habe den Löwen / einen Löwen gebissen_.


Ich weiss das aber ich glaube thosecars82 nicht.

Sustantivos masculinos que terminan en -e y que nombran personas o animales, reciben una -n en el acusativo y el dativo, también en singular.


----------



## kunvla

Der Link wird dir bestimmt weiterhelfen: N-Deklination (schwache Nomen).

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> Der Link wird dir bestimmt weiter helfen: N-Deklination (schwache Nomen).
> 
> Saludos,



Vielen Dank zu allen. Ich hatte schon diese Regel N-Deklination (schräge Nomen) vergisst. Aber ihr habt mich an sie ganz gut erinnert.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Der Link wird dir bestimmt weiterhelfen: N-Deklination (schwache Nomen).





thosecars82 said:


> Vielen Dank zu allen. Ich hatte schon diese Regel N-Deklination (schräge Nomen) vergisst. Aber ihr habt mich an sie ganz gut erinnert.


So schräg sind die auch nicht, bloß ein bisschen schwach.

Saludos,


----------

